# Windows blocking keywords



## sailorsmith1777 (Jun 22, 2019)

Hi,



I just graduated and as a present my brother gave me his old laptop from 2018, running Windows 10. However, after a few weeks of using it, I noticed that when I searched, or even just typed, 'sensitive' keywords, the program I was using would shut down and a administrative message would pop up saying 'You've been busted. Hoped you liked the laptop while you had it." I can be using Chrome, Internet Explorer, File Explorer, or even the Control Panel, and if any of these keywords are searched for or typed the program shuts down and that message pops up. even if I don't directly search for an of these terms but a website or file contains one of them and I try to open it, it shuts down and displays the message. I have administrative privileges under my account and I have full access, I triple checked. i cannot figure out how to fix this. I talked to my brother, who is much younger than me, and he told me that our parents did this when they gave him the laptop in 6th grade. But they don't remember how they did it. I don't know if they tweaked some programming or created a custom program or what, but I am pretty positive it isn't a 3rd party program as the dialog box says 'Administrative Message' no matter what program I am using at the time. Any help on how to fix this annoying and juvenile block or get rid of it? Any help will be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

As per the site rules, which you should have read when you joined, we don't assist with getting around any restrictions put in place for any reason as we can't verify the actual situation or intent.

Therefore, I'm closing this thread.


----------

